# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Cómo Exportar a los Estados Unidos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Sobre partidas arancelarias*   *1. ¿Cómo averiguo la partida arancelaria de un producto en Perú?*  Dicha información puede ser obtenida directamente en la aduana peruana, contactándose con la oficina de nomenclatura o ingresando a la página web: http://www.aduanet.gob.pe/aduanas/informai/tra_ar.htm  *2. ¿Cómo averiguo la partida arancelaria de un producto en EE.UU?*  Dado que los seis primeros dígitos del código arancelario son universales, se ubica el producto dentro del arancel peruano y luego se contrasta con el arancel americano. (http://dataweb.usitc.gov/scripts/tariff2004.asp)  *Sobre formar un negocio en E.E.U.U.*   *3. ¿Cómo abrir un negocio o una sucursal en EE.UU.?*  Para registrar a una empresa en EE.UU. debe contactarse con la Secretaría de Estado de la División de Corporaciones del Estado donde desea iniciar el negocio, de otra forma, puede contratar a un contador o abogado en los EEUU para efectuar el registro de su compañía en EE.UU. La División de Corporaciones se puede ubicar entrando a la página web oficial de cada Estado.   *4. ¿ Existe algún monto mínimo para abrir un negocio en EE.UU?*  No existe un monto mínimo, sino que está determinado por el tipo de negocio. Generalmente para una mayor orientación se recomienda contactar a empresas consultoras en los EE.UU. dedicadas a brindar asesoría personalizada y recomendar lo más conveniente para cada empresario, de acuerdo con sus objetivos, al tamaño de su empresa y a su situación particular.   *5. ¿En el caso que yo sea el exportador y quiera yo mismo vender los productos en EE.UU. cuáles son los trámites que tengo que realizar para emitir comprobantes de pago en EE.UU?*  En el caso de querer facturar y vender mercadería en EE.UU., el trámite deberá hacerse a través de una corporación inscrita en el Registro de Corporaciones del Estado donde pretende vender la mercadería. Una vez inscrita la corporación se podrá facturar y hacer depósitos de una cuenta de bancos a nombre de la misma. Para toda venta se aplica un impuesto a las ventas, que varía de acuerdo al estado dónde se localiza la transacción. Por ejemplo, este impuesto asciende a 6.5 % en el caso de la Florida.   *Sobre ingreso de la mercadería*   *6. ¿Qué tratamiento tienen las exportaciones a EE.UU. mayores o menores a $2000?*  Para el ingreso de mercancías con un valor mayor a los $2000, se requiere una la declaración reglamentaria ante aduanas o "formal entry", la cual se realiza mediante un corredor o despachante de aduanas. Cuando el valor de la mercancía no supera dicho monto, no es necesaria la contratación de un agente, la declaración de entrada puede ser efectuada por una persona natural o jurídica en los EEUU.  En el caso de los productos textiles o calzado, cuando el valor de la mercancía es de mayor a $250 se requiere una declaración reglamentaria ("Formal Entry"), y esta tiene que ser hecha con un agente de aduanas.  Es importante tener en cuenta que para ambos casos también se aplican derechos de tramite de 0.21% sobre el valor FOB de la mercancía y si se transporta por vía marítima, hay cargos adicionales de 0.125% por concepto de conservación de puertos.  *7. ¿Una persona natural puede exportar?*  Efectivamente, siempre que esté registrado en la SUNAT y obtenga el RUC. Los exportadores que obtengan el respectivo número de RUC, podrán obtener la autorización para la emisión de facturas para la exportación de sus productos.   *8. ¿Cómo se debe presentar la factura comercial en una exportación a EE.UU.?*  Es importante que la factura comercial describa el producto claramente en inglés, de manera que se pueda verificar la partida arancelaria del mismo, las cantidades, el valor de la mercancía FOB, el país de origen, el nombre del comprador y del vendedor, etc.  En el caso que vayan como muestras, la factura comercial siempre debe declarar un valor. Escribir “muestras sin valor comercial” no es aceptable para el servicio de aduanas norteamericana, ya que la mercancía siempre tiene un valor aunque no se vaya a comercializar.  *9. ¿Qué es el Certificado de Origen?*  Es el documento que certifica el origen de las mercancías. Es emitido por la Cámara de Comercio de Lima, la Asociación de Exportadores ( ADEX) y la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias ( SNI).  El certificado de origen se otorga a productos que cumplan con las normas de origen y que se encuentre en la lista del acuerdo comercial correspondiente.  *10. ¿Todos los productos acogidos al ATPDEA necesitan obtener el Certificado de Origen?*  El Certificado de Origen no es imprescindible en todos los procesos de exportación, sin embargo si necesario para los productos cubiertos bajo el ATPDEA. Además de ello, en la factura comercial debe incluirse una frase que diga "I certify that this merchandise is wholly the growth, product or manufacture of .......... " o algo similar, debe decirle al despachante de aduana que desea solicitar preferencias bajo el programa ATPDEA.  *Sobre requisitos y permisos*   *11 . ¿Qué institución regula el ingreso de los productos alimenticios en EE.UU.?*  La institución que regula el ingreso de productos alimenticios es la Food and Drug Administration (FDA), que es la institución que vela por la salud del ciudadano norteamericano al asegurar que los productos que ingresan al territorio americano son seguros, sanos y están correctamente envasados y etiquetados.   *12. ¿Qué frutas y vegetales son admisibles en los Estados Unidos?*  Existe un listado de frutas y vegetales admisibles en EE.UU. para cada país. Este documento lo publica el Departamento de Agricultura de los EE.UU. (USDA) y el APHIS.  La lista se encuentra publicada en la web: www.aphis.usda.gov/ppq/manuals/ Luego seleccionar “Fruit and Vegetables”, “Reference Section” y finalmente Perú.  *13. ¿Qué instituciones en Perú acreditan que los productos a exportar son de buena calidad, sanos y seguros?*  Las certificaciones comerciales que acreditan la calidad de los productos, son emitidas por los laboratorios autorizados por INDECOPI. Las certificaciones agrosanitarias para productos frescos y procesados las emite SENASA y DIGESA respectivamente.   *14. ¿Se puede exportar manjar blanco o dulce de leche a EE.UU. sin pagar aranceles?*  El manjar o dulce de leche ingresa libre a EE.UU. por el ATPDEA, pero este producto tiene una cuota de importación que incluye también a otros productos lácteos. La cuota generalmente se abre el primer día laborable de enero y se va llenando según los importadores presentan su declaración al Servicio de Aduanas ("first come first serve basis"). Una vez que se cumple con la cuota asignada para el año se aplican los aranceles más altos.  Cabe resaltar que dicha cuota no es sólo para Perú, es una cuota global.  Para mayor información se recomienda consultar las indicaciones del Arancel Armonizado de los EEUU 2003, específicamente en el respectivo capítulo de lácteos, partida arancelaria 190190.  *15. ¿Qué requisitos debo cumplir para exportar productos avícolas a EE.UU.?*  Para poder exportar productos avícolas como carne de gallina, pavo, pato, ganso y gallina de Guinea, el país de origen de dichos productos debe estar certificado. Para ello , el Servicio de Seguridad Alimenticia y el Servicio de Inspección del Departamento de Agricultura de los EEUU realiza una visita de inspección al país para certificar la sanidad de las instalaciones adonde se encuentran las aves.  Para mayor información sobre el tema visitar la pagina web: www.fsis.usda.gov.  *16. ¿Es posible exportar tarjetas de saludos, que tengan flores secas barnizadas?*  En cuanto a las tarjetas de saludos el Arancel Armonizado de los EEUU establece preferencias bajo la Ley de ATPDEA.  Sin embargo, el Departamento de Agricultura de los EEUU requiere que el importador notifique la composición del producto y aseguren que las flores estén secas.  *17. ¿ Se pueden enviar muestras de alimentos en conservas a EE.UU.?*  Si, si son pequeñas cantidades y en la factura comercial incluyen "Samples not for resale" describiendo la mercancía claramente. Generalmente las dejan pasar aunque no estén registradas. Si el producto enviado califica dentro de los productos acidificados y son de bajo ácido y envasados al vacío no tienen que ser registrados en la FDA.  Si dichos alimentos están sujetos a cuotas de exportación y el peso es mayor a 5 kilogramos, se requiere una declaración reglamentaria o "Formal Entry" con el Servicio de Aduanas. Si la mercancía no estuviese sujetos a cuota y su valor fuese inferior a los $2,000 solo es necesaria una declaración informal.  Para mayor información, visitar la pagina web de la Food & Drug Administration de los EEUU: www.fda.gov.  *18. ¿Para la exportación de textiles se necesita algún certificado?*  Para la exportación de dichos productos es preciso obtener una visa textil , su finalidad es permitir el ingreso de productos textiles y de confecciones a los EE.UU. La visación está a cargo de la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX) , la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias (SNI) y Asociación de Comercio Exterior (Comex).   *19. ¿Para Exportar Osos de Peluche a los EE.UU. se requiere algún permiso especial?*  Los osos de peluche se clasifican en la partida 9503410000 y no pagan aranceles. Los juguetes están sujetos al "Consumer Product Safety Commission" . Para mayor información visitar la pagina web: www.cpsc.gov, y buscar la sección de juguetes "toys", ahí se encontrará información sobre los materiales inflamables "flammability".  Si bien, no se requiere ningún permiso previo, esporádicamente suelen tomarse muestras de diferentes importaciones para verificar que cumplen con las regulaciones establecidas.  *Sobre aranceles*   *20. ¿Los artículos de joyería de plata pagan arancel en EE.UU.?*  Las joyas de plata no pagan arancel por estar acogidos al ATPDEA. Pero se debe describir la mercancía claramente en inglés. Simplemente colocar "silver jewelry" no es suficiente, además de ello, se debe incluir las cantidades, el valor FOB, y el país de origen.   *21. ¿La artesanías pagan arancel para ingresar a EE.UU?*  No pagan aranceles por estar incluidas dentro de las mercancías liberadas de pago bajo el ATPDEA.   *22. ¿Los suplementos dietéticos o vitamínicos como la maca, uña de gato están exonerados de pagar arancel?*  Dichos productos están acogidos al ATPDEA por lo tanto están exoneradas de pagar arancel. En la factura comercial debe especificarse si viene en polvo, cápsulas, en forma de una hierba o planta, etc., para poder determinar la posición arancelaria correcta.  Si desean obtener una posición arancelaria con valor legal para éstos ú otros productos pueden escribir a Nueva York con todos los detalles sobre los mismos: Director, National Commodity Specialist Division United States Customs Attn: CIE Ruling Request 1 Penn Plaza, 10th Floor New York, NY 10119  *Sobre la venta del producto*   *23. ¿Qué tipo de cobranza es la más segura para el exportador?*  El tipo de cobranza más segura es la Carta de Crédito, es el medio de pago internacional mediante el cual un banco, a solicitud de un cliente (comprador), se compromete a pagar a la vista o a termino a un tercero (comprador) un importe determinado. El pago está condicionado al cumplimiento de los términos y condiciones exigidos por el comprador.  Beneficios de la Carta de Crédito: • Reemplazar al comprador por un banco • El vendedor elimina el riesgo comprador En caso de ser confirmada, elimina el riesgo país y otros.  *24. ¿Qué son los Incoterms ?*  Los incoterms son reglas internacionales para la interpretación de los términos comerciales fijados por la Cámara de Comercio Internacional. La palabra INCOTERM viene de la contracción de inglés de : International Comercial TERMS. (Términos de Comercio Internacional).  Los Incoterms regulan : • La distribución de documentos. • Las condiciones de entrega de la mercancía. • La distribución de costos de la operación. • La distribución de riesgos de la operación. Pero no regulan : • La legislación aplicable a los puntos no reflejados en los Incoterms. • La forma de pago de la operación    *Fuente : AmCham (En Agronegociosperu.org)*Temas similares: La Paradoja de la industria de alimentos en Estados Unidos y en el Perú Artículo: Aumentan ventas de arándanos en Estados Unidos Artículo: El pisco es el licor de más rápido crecimiento en Estados Unidos Productores peruanos están en capacidad de exportar palta Hass a Estados Unidos Derogar el decreto ley 1090 pondría en peligro el TLC con Estados Unidos

----------

